# Yoga



## craig (Apr 17, 2006)

Her highness (my editor) emphasized the word "extreme" for this one. The shoot went downhill fast. Mostly because I did not have enough black background, so I had to scrap that idea. long story short. I got a couple of good ones. Slightly bummed that the hands were cropped. Let me know what you think.

This photo is property of the Jackson Hole News & Guide.


----------



## Oldfireguy (Apr 17, 2006)

I don't mind the cropped hands but I think by back hurts looking at that pose.


----------



## craig (Apr 17, 2006)

Yeah. I am pretty far from completing that move myself. If it is any consolation; She was gymnast in high school and has been doing yoga for years.


----------

